# Install on IBM Thinkpad T30

## NautilusIII

Hi guys, 

I have tried an installation on my IBM T30 Laptop. Workes out fine, except of the network card. It was recognized from Live CD, but not from the install now. I did not emerge e100 etc. and it is a Intel Pro 100/VE network adapter (integrated, not PCMCIA). Do I have to emerge this e100 driver as the install docu tells or another one ? 

Anyone sure about this ? 

Does anyone know if the wireless adapter within this T30 will work under Gentoo, too ? 

Which driver would I need in addition ? 

And what about the ATO Mobility Radeon 7500 ? 

Is there anything I need to emerge or is it supportted by default ? 

3D acceleration maybe ? 

In addition: Can anyone tell me sth. about the support for the Soundmax Digital Audio card shipped with the T30 or the Agere AC97 modem ?

Is IRDA supported ?

Thanks soooooooo much guys !!! 

Regards, 

Andreas

----------

## marshall_j

Hi,

I got an R40 which is mostly working. 

LAN card should be the option above e100 which is eepro100

For the Radeon 7500 I used the VESA frambuffer as the ATi drivers aparantly don't support it at the moment.

Sound I used the i8x0 driver

Modem haven't looked at but I guess linuxant.com (is that the right url) might help.

If you have the default WLAN Centrino card then you have to go to linuxant again for the Windows emulation driver thingy or hang out until Q1 2004 when Intel release a proper one.

Everything else seems to work fine as far as I know. Touchpad shows up as a regular mouse (/dev/mouse). ACPI works fine with the latest 2.6 kernel.

----------

## midnite_commander

Hi,

  I have a T30 as well and I have it completely up and running except for the modem, which I'm working on at the moment.  Here are a couple of things that I learned that might help you out.  

NOTE:  all kernel configurations assume you are running the 2.6 kernel (gentoo-dev-sources).

1.  The e100 module is correct for the onboard ethernet adapter.  You should really just compile it into your kernel.  Simply select it in your make menuconfig when you're building your kernel, it's listed as  Device Drivers -> Networking Support -> Ethernet (10 or 100 MBit) -> EISA, VLB, PCI and on-board Controllers -> Intel (R) PRO/100+ support.

2.  Wireless.  Wireless works beautifully.  The modules you need to compile in are under Device Drivers -> Networking Support -> Wireless LAN (non-ham radio) -> Hermes Chipset 802.11b Support -> Prism 2.5.....if you look at lspci you will see very clearly that it is a Prism 2.5 chipset, thus this is the correct module to use.  Again, you should probably compile it right into the kernel. 

3.  If you're interested in direct rendering, it's fairly straightforeward.  You should be able to find a couple of threads in the forums about it...but in general, use xorg, not xfree.  In the xorg config file, you nee to enable dri.  This is as simple as making the dri lines, which are commented out by default, un commented (no # sign in front of them).  You'll also want to enable a couple of options under the mobility 7500's device listing.  Here's a snippet from my config file....

First, to enable dri (Direct Rendering Interface)...

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

 EndSection

Secondly, uner the radeon's device listing....

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Card"

    Driver	"ati"

    Driver      "radeon"

    VideoRam    16384

    Option	"Accel"

    Option	"AGPMode"	"4"

    Option 	"AGPFastWrite"	"yes"

    Option 	"EnablePageFlip"	"yes"

    Option	"DDCMode"	"yes"

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

NOTE: do NOT under any circumstances emerge ati-drivers, like the handbook suggests for 8500+ cards.  These drivers are non open source, binary drivers from ati that are meant for much nicer and newer cards than ours.  We'll just be using xorg's radeon driver, which works beautifully.

The extra options under the card are not necessary, but they speed things up.  Once you've made these changes, restart xorg an run glxinfo.  If there's a line that says "Direct Renering: Yes" then you've done good.  Run glxgears to benchmark the framerate.  Mine varies between 900-1400 fps, so you get good performance from this mediocre card.  

Other than that, this laptop seems to being running fully, except I still can't get the modem to work.  Admittedly, I really haven't spent much time on it.  Right now I'm trying the slmodem package (emerge slmodem....god i love gentoo).  I'll write an addenum here if it works.  Well, good luck.

----------

